# The world rival cities



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

More Like London V Everyone else

Glasgow - Edinburgh
Derby - Nottingham
Wenlock - Athens


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

I also like:

New York-London
New York-Tokyo
New York-Hong Kong
New York- THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

or Mumbai-Karachi?


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think America's best and most interesting city rivalry has to be LA/SF!!!


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee and Chicago have a pretty big rivalry.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Santiago de chile vs lima :runaway:


----------



## -ò_ó- (Aug 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Santiago de chile vs lima :runaway:


No way that'd be more like Santiago vs Buenos Aires


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

leeds - manchester?


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

NYC vs every other city on the planet.


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

NEW DELHI VS ISLAMABAD
LONDON VS NY
MUMBAI VS KARACHI
HK VS TOKYO


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> The famous Chicago-Toronto, its so famous that, the rivalry between the 2 is ban from SSC!!!!


HAHAHA, agreed. But we made peace now. JUST DON'T OPEN ANOTHER TORONTO .vs. CHICAGO THREAD!


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

NY vs HK


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Manchester vs. Birmingham

That one always scares me.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Hobart v. Launceston in Tasmania, the classic North vs. South. Slobart v. Inceston.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mine choices

Hong Kong - New York
Shanghai - Buenos Aires - Paris
Tokyo - Los Angeles
Jakarta - Houston
Beirut - Cape Town
Sydney - Toronto


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Santiago de chile vs lima :runaway:


mmm no in Latin America the v/s are ..
*Mexico City v/s Sao Paulo v/s Buenos Aires
*Santiago de CHile v/s Buenos Aires
*Caracas v/s Bogota
*Lima v/s Guayaquil
*Quito v/s Lima
*Santiago de Chile v/s Mexico City v/s Buenos Aires v/s Sao Paulo


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

São Paulo vs Buenos Aires!!!


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Madrid vs Barcelona


Madrid vs Rome ?¿¿?¿ :weirdo:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm missing a city


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Johannesburg - Cap Town
Hamburg - Munchen
Milan - Rome
Cairo - Istanbul
Mexico City - Monterrey
LA - Chicago
Seattle - Boston
London - Paris
Paris - Marseille
Toronto - Montréal
Ottawa - Canberra
Singapour - Kuala Lumpur
Jakarta - Manila
Prague - Budapest
Stockholm - Copenhagen
Helsinki - Saint-Petersbourg
Madrid - Barcelona
Osaka - Beijing
Shangaï - Hong-Kong
Seoul - Busan
Hongkong - Singapore
Madrid - Buenos Aires
Brussel - Lille
Istanbul - Athens
Lyon - Turin


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

Düsseldorf - Cologne


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

also:

Frankfurt - Zürich
Paris - London
Munich - Berlin
Gelsenkirchen - Dortmund
Madrid - Barcelona
Seoul - Pusan


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Moscow-Washington DC ... which one will nuke the other ? :jk:


----------



## Knopfleratu (May 20, 2004)

Another rivals:

STUPID-THREAD


----------



## phillyskyline (Apr 23, 2005)

Philly vs NYC

- 2 largest cities on the east coast of USA separated by 90 miles!
- 6 million Philly metro vs 18 million NYC metro
- In all 4 major sports played in the US, these 2 cities are sports rivals
- Alot of families live apart in both cities, many commute to work from one another
- Genuine dislike for one another
- Both former capitals of the US
- We got the liberty bell they got the statue of liberty

For those of you who don't think this is a world class rivarly, I ask you to attend a Philadelphia Eagles vs. New York Giants game.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

I'd say London vs New York/ Paris.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

it's amazing how Lisbon keeps not being mentioned around here....
FYI Lisbon vs Porto


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2003)

Springfield Vs. Shelbyville

Damn, Shelbyville!


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

Sydney vs Melbourne, although less so these days. Sydney has pulled ahead economically and internationally. Sydney has what Melbourne lacks, ie. beautiful beaches, weather, glamour and sparkle, while Melbourne has the class, style and uniqueness. Because they are the only two big cities in Australia, they have basically spent the last hundred years dividing most of the spoils between themselves, and have carved out very different and complementary identities. Between the two, a visitor can find the most definitive examples of modern Australian urbanity. Both are great cities.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The real rival cities









Hong Kong

VS.









New York


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

good list

LA - chicago and London - Paris


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

This is like a list of the world rival cities in *SkyscraperCity forums.*

Realistically two cities have to be geographically close to become rivals. Sydneysiders never consider Toronto as a rival city, it's just too far from us. Sydney-Melbourne is more like it.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

boston and SF don't rival each other. you're confusing rivalry with 'similarity'.


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

This thread is pretty speculative (as if others on this site were not?), but city comparisons are fascinating to make and everyone does it. To put some logic in this debate one should look at the The grade of world cities map. There is some pretty careful measurement work behind this classification of alpha-gamma-beta classifications, so it might be helpful to use these classifications. There isn’t much sense in comparing cities like NY with Sydney or Toronto, even though they share the distinction of being the economic and business capitals of their respective countries. (this is like comparing an 800 pound gorilla with a chimpanzee)


----------



## frankiego (Jun 15, 2005)

WOW Europe has 4 alpha cities , America and Asia just 3 each one


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

frankiego said:


> WOW Europe has 4 alpha cities , America and Asia just 3 each one


Actually america does have 4 Houston is very underatted but its a huge city with a large corporate population and a big ass port.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

Manchester vs. Liverpool

Although much is made of the rivalry between Manchester and Birmingham on SSC, the rivalry between Liverpool and Manchester is far more visceral because they are only 35 miles apart and economically interdependant. The rivalry has been going on for over 200 years. 

Manchester is a transport hub and business centre with a history much tied up with the labour movement and the development of the modern industrialised economy. Liverpool is a seaport with a history tied up with the development of commerce, international trade and migration.

Manchester has a growing skyline of 60s high rises being supplemented by taller modern apartment towers. Liverpool's skyline is not as tall but has a sweeping waterfront with some majestic buildings from the 19th and early 20c. 

Despite the rivalry, the cities do occasionally cooperate and are joined by the first inter-city railway in the world. As polls on SSC have shown, they are the best known of England's regional cities.


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

Actually Houston only ranks as a "gamma" city along with Dallas, Atlanta, Miami and some others in North America. Of course these ranking are based on a network penetration analysis and examine these cities in terms of several different economic factors. Nonetheless, most analyses of this type will wind up putting NYC, Chicago and LA in very high position in relation to all the smaller big cities in the US. No doubt there are some up and coming cities, like Houston, Atlanta and Dallas, that are building worldwide influence very rapidly, but they have a few decades to go.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

NY and Boston.......


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Lisboa - Porto 
Paris - Marseille 
Bordeaux - Toulouse 
Zurich - Geneve 
Zurich - Wien
Prague - Bratislava
Athens - Istanbul
Moscow - Washington (old times :sleepy: ) 
Rome - Milan 
Milan - Turin 
Venezia - Firenze 
Split - Zagreb 
Zagreb - Belgrade 
Chisinau - Tiraspol 


In Spain 

Madrid - Barcelona 
Coruña - Vigo 
Sevilla - Málaga 
Barcelona - Valencia 
Valencia - Sevilla 
Murcia - Cartagena 
Oviedo - Gijón 
Cádiz - Jerez 
Sta. Cruz de Tenerife - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria


----------

